# Adagio lovers I ask of thee!



## DreamOfTheShore (Apr 26, 2015)

for the sake of time I'll forgo greetings, im searching for a few classical pieces to whom the original composers escape me and my efforts to piece together the song/composition to their creators. while my search has yielded success on some fronts im still amiss on my original goal and would ask upon those with greater knowledge to provide any insight on the matter

the 1st video is here: 



the song begins at 14:01 and i have found its some kind of fugue. possibly a little fugue although not sure

the 2nd video is here: 



the song begins at 2:00 i believe its some kind of adagio . . .and thats pretty much it im afriad

please dont mention the content of the video themselves thats not the point of the post. thank you for reading and I apologize for the length of the OP


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

The first extract is by *Vivaldi*, _*"Four Seasons*_" (_Winter_). The second I recognize as being hugely familiar but its title escapes for the moment! Something by Chopin, I would imagine.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Second - Brahms, Walzer As-Dur Op. 39 Nr. 15


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

That's the one!


----------



## DreamOfTheShore (Apr 26, 2015)

wonderful! and thanks for the quick replys at that, this has been bugging me and I truely appreciate it. im going to post links to youtube videos of those in the comments sections of the videos i posted earlier and maybe someone who also has an appreciation for classical will find them and enjoy it just as much as I did, thanks again


----------

